# Reflections



## Peter K (Mar 16, 2008)

Pentax K100D and Sigma 10-20mm


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 16, 2008)

Soothing scene!
Looks like you went there really early in the morning! Well chosen time!
Is there a colour version, too?


----------



## Renair (Mar 16, 2008)

Brilliant, is there a colour version too?


----------



## Peter K (Mar 16, 2008)

> Is there a colour version, too?


 
Here it is


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 16, 2008)

I think I like the bit of warmth transported by the yellow of the sun in the colour version a bit better here...


----------



## danir (Mar 16, 2008)

Beautiful image. Both color and BW.

Dani.


----------



## KevinDks (Mar 16, 2008)

I prefer the colour version too. The ripples are great - did you throw a pebble in and then release the shutter?


----------



## Peter K (Mar 16, 2008)

> did you throw a pebble in and then release the shutter?


 
Hahaha....no, the ripples are caused by a fish.


----------



## ilovephotoblogs (Mar 16, 2008)

I have to agree with those who sided with the original color image. Great photo. I also like the ripple in the foreground. Definitely adds depth to the image.


----------



## Kazoo (Mar 16, 2008)

Love'em both, the warmth in the colour shot is leaning me towards the 2nd a bit more. Great job catching the mist on the lake and the detail in the trees & their reflection.


----------



## ptcruza (Mar 16, 2008)

What a wonderful setting!!!  You did an awesome job catching this! I think in either b&w or color its beautiful!


----------



## leila (Mar 16, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## MissMia (Mar 16, 2008)

The color version is awesome!


----------



## Mesoam (Mar 17, 2008)

color and b/w work well for this shot, nice job


----------



## Furlock (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi Peter,

awesome moment, and very well taken. You shouldn't have shown the color version (lol).

Regards,

Miguel


----------



## CanadianVitamin (Mar 17, 2008)

Very nice, the colour version is the best I think, that yellow sun peaking in carries a lot more punch ...


----------



## crystal_lynn (Mar 17, 2008)

Love it! I also like the color version better.


----------



## Harmony (Mar 17, 2008)

I like the colour aswell!

However, the horizon is tilted.... just slightly, but it is there. The right side is lowered, slightly.


----------



## gman172 (Mar 17, 2008)

perfect - the sort of pic you should be very proud of

i prefer the colour version too


----------



## DPW2007 (Mar 18, 2008)

Lovely peaceful shot. Looks very good in colour and black and white. But I prefer your colour versio.n.

David


----------

